Ask HN: What is the best published paper you read in 2016? - chirau
======
webmaven
So far, it's _" Deep Networks with Stochastic Depth"_:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.09382](https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.09382)

------
MeryTerin456
The essay writing service paper i published in 20l6.

